# FreeBSD 9.0 install fail Inspiron 8100



## jigglywiggly (Mar 26, 2012)

*C*an't seem to install it. *B*ooting off the disc, the last message it gets to is

```
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
```

*H*elp? i386


----------



## tingo (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't tried 9.0 on it, but previous versions weren't any problem (I didn't have to do anything special), up to FreeBSD 8.1-stable.
My Inspiron 8100 and FreeBSD notes, in case it helps.


----------

